# Threadripper?



## XZero450 (Sep 20, 2017)

Anyone ventured out to into the Threadripper/Epyc space yet?

I'd love to know how they compare to my 2695v4 and my 2696v3.

As it stands I'm trying to determine whether to just go HEDT with Threadripper or go for a dual Epyc build next..


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2017)

This is a Threadripper 1950X running in Win10:
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4052002/lastDays

Average for that system looks to be around 24k ppd, overclocked in Linux would likely get you closer to 35k ppd. May even get better than that considering my 1600X gets around 17k ppd in Ubuntu with a mild overclock (3.8Ghz)
Here are my Ryzen rigs:
1600X (Ubuntu)
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4052433
1700X (Win10)
https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3984182


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 20, 2017)

Dual Epyc, because..., ah...., er...., oh yeah, it's for science!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2017)

I want to know about the Epyc chips.  I have an alert set on fleabay for ES's but haven't gotten any hits.  Are they being called something else?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 23, 2017)

twilyth said:


> I want to know about the Epyc chips.  I have an alert set on fleabay for ES's but haven't gotten any hits.  Are they being called something else?


I found one - https://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/4014048


----------



## twilyth (Sep 23, 2017)

Nice RAC on that rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 24, 2017)

twilyth said:


> Nice RAC on that rig.


That depends if it is a 2 CPU setup it is poor. 127 CPUs from one 32 core CPU?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2017)

Threadripper actually looks pretty good (sorry, but there's actually a lot of good information here, *except at 6:37*):


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Threadripper actually looks pretty good (sorry, but there's actually a lot of good information here):


I had a frustrating day with one of my folding rig. I will spare you the details but at 6:37 into the video my heart skipped a beat. Yes it seem like 1920/1950X is the way to go. I would like to see some Linux numbers before I fork out + $2500 on a new rig, well that and some black numbers on my account.


----------



## infrared (Sep 26, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> I had a frustrating day with one of my folding rig. I will spare you the details but at 6:37 into the video my heart skipped a beat. Yes it seem like 1920/1950X is the way to go. I would like to see some Linux numbers before I fork out + $2500 on a new rig, well that and some black numbers on my account.


Based on the 24k ppd I'm getting with an 1800X @ 3.8ghz, I'd imagine you'll get around 45-50K with a 1950X in linux. You know you want one! lol


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 26, 2017)

Threadripper is pretty good value. Now I wish I could just switch my Ryzen 5 1600 to an R7 1700, just for bragging rights.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 26, 2017)

infrared said:


> Based on the 24k ppd I'm getting with an 1800X @ 3.8ghz, I'd imagine you'll get around 45-50K with a 1950X in linux. You know you want one! lol


Sure I want one but...the money. I think that I will retire my second X58/I7-9xx system this year and it does call for some replacement.


----------



## Norton (Sep 26, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Sure I want one but...the money. I think that I will retire my second X58/I7-9xx system this year and it does call for some replacement.



You could get a 1600X up and running for about the cost of a good X399 motherboard 

17k ppd in Linux at around 150-175w (175w is with a mild overclock- 3.8Ghz)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2017)

I was browsing through the hosts over at BOINCstats on Sunday, and there are some TR's there, but I didn't think I saw a single one that appeared to be a dedicated Linux setup, so the PPD numbers were well below what I had expected.


infrared said:


> Based on the 24k ppd I'm getting with an 1800X @ 3.8ghz, I'd imagine you'll get around 45-50K with a 1950X in linux.


I'm a bit more cautious, so I'm thinking closer to 40K.


Norton said:


> You could get a 1600X up and running for about the cost of a good X399 motherboard


Anyone else expecting AMD to drop their prices when Intel 8th gen comes out?  1800X at the same price or lower than the $359 i7-8700k?  Maybe the 1800 at $359 and the 1800X at $399?


mstenholm said:


> I had a frustrating day with one of my folding rig. I will spare you the details but at 6:37 into the video my heart skipped a beat.


Linus is a little twerp.  Anyone else just walk up to him and slap him on the head?


----------



## The Data Master (Sep 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone else expecting AMD to drop their prices when Intel 8th gen comes out?  1800X at the same price or lower than the $359 i7-8700k?  Maybe the 1800 at $359 and the 1800X at $399?


1800x is already $417 and some change on amazon.


----------

